# My Cat Hanging Out With Me in the Computer Room



## SeaBreeze

This is my Manx cat Loki, chillin' on the loveseat, watching mom on the computer.  This little guy always puts a smile on my face, especially when he sits like that, which is almost all the time.


----------



## Ina

Sea, Loki is a handsome boy, and I wish I could have another kitty, but all four of our cats lived past 20. Do you have any experience with older cats? How well do they adapt to new surroundings and new people? I've been thinking of going to an animal shelter to get an older kitty.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Ina!  We've always got our cats as kittens, but I think it depends on the cat whether it will get accustomed to new surroundings, etc.  Some older cats are very calm and mellow, and would adapt pretty easily.  Of course if there's dogs around, they must not be fearful of them at all.  The shelter should have some history on the cats they have on whether they're friendly and have been around other pets in the past.  A shy cat would always do better with an older person that lived alone, without too much activity going on.


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea, We do have dogs, but their outside except for Izzy, and he only weighs 8.5 lbs. Now, I just have to convince the hubby.


----------



## SifuPhil

Excellent picture!

SnagglePuss sits like that once in a while, but usually only to indulge in his "bath". :cower:

I think it makes them look like teddy bears.


----------



## Mirabilis

awww that's so cuuute.  I wish I could have cats but my son is allergic to them.


----------



## That Guy

Just waiting for the chance to steal your hard drive . . . !


----------



## Misty

Loki is Pretty, SeaBreeze.  All he needs is a remote next to him, and he would look


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## kcvet

ive been a bad influence on ours


----------



## Ina

KC, I bet you're a push over concerning pets.


----------



## kcvet

Ina said:


> KC, I bet you're a push over concerning pets.



im teaching him how to play poker to


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CPA-Kim

This was my cat, Mr. Bigglesworth.  He went to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Bettyann

What a gorgeous kitty, SeaBreeze!! Such a dolly!! 
And Ina, do adopt an older cat... I got Rowan when she was 4 ...had her for 13 years; 6 days after she crossed the Rainbow Bridge I adopted Ervin who was 2 at the time... they KNOW who loves them... just spend a little time with him/her at the shelter and just Put Out to The Universe to give you a sign as to which is the right one. You deserve the love you will get! Good luck!


----------



## kcvet

there's always the unexpected or should i say unruly ??


----------



## Misty

CPA-Kim said:


> View attachment 6897
> This was my cat, Mr. Bigglesworth. He went to the rainbow bridge.



Mr. Bigglesworth was a Beauty, Kim, and I'm so sorry for your loss. 
A friend of mine had a siamese and he was kind of noisy...is that a trait
of siamese cats?


----------



## Ruth

i love the pictures. I need to get a furry friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Go for it Ruth, they are wonderful company! :happy:


----------



## Bettyann

Yes, Misty, they are usually very 'talkative'...or sometimes NOISY comes closer to the truth!  Many years ago, I was living and teaching in a small town in Kansas and I had 2 cats, one of which was a Siamese. 
It was  Sunday morning and I sang in this church choir... we were seated toward the front of the church... The preacher was delivering his sermon...when Lo and Behold, my Siamese found me! Jumped up in the open window behind the choir and started in meowing loudly til I turned around and looked at him... An unusual silence...and the kind preacher said "uh ... Betty... maybe you should attend to your cat" and I nodded and got up...the whole congregation broke into laughter, relieved there was an excuse to finally laugh at loud...I walked out...pointed to my VW and said "Into the car, Mister!" He happily jumped into the car's front seat and I drove him home, put him in the house and then back to church... 
Same cat would find me in the café after school, having coffee with friends, and sit by the front door and then ride home with me later. He was a real character. :sentimental:


----------



## BDBoop

My cat just .... hanging .... back in the day.


----------



## Kaya

My cat died a short time ago. I keep thinking I see her in the back yard. Had a dream about her the other night that she came home, very hungry but alive. I knew it was a dream, but it was still nice to "see" her anyway.


----------



## Meanderer

Bettyann said:


> It was  Sunday morning and I sang in this church choir... we were seated toward the front of the church... The preacher was delivering his sermon...when Lo and Behold, my Siamese found me! Jumped up in the open window behind the choir and started in meowing loudly til I turned around and looked at him... An unusual silence...and the kind preacher said "uh ... Betty... maybe you should attend to your cat" and I nodded and got up...the whole congregation broke into laughter, relieved there was an excuse to finally laugh at loud...I walked out...pointed to my VW and said "Into the car, Mister!" He happily jumped into the car's front seat and I drove him home, put him in the house and then back to church...


----------



## Kaya

Great pic choice for a great tale told by Bettyann!


----------



## Bettyann

Hi!
I agree with your Kaya! Meanderer choice of pictures is perfect!! Thanks!


----------

